# Question - Black American relations



## austinTX (Sep 19, 2011)

If I were to tour Australia, either Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, etc...would I have a problem with 'racial' issues bc I'm black?
Remember, black Americans are not the same as Africans. No offense. 

I'm very curious, I find Australian & East Asian men very attract. Have dated a couple from Andhra Pradesh (sp), but anyway, I grew up in the military and consider myself very culturally diverse. 
For example, I have lived across the states and in Europe. 
So I'm just curious. Would hate to be embarrassed. 

Lady in AustinTX, USA

AusTexas


----------

